# Frage zum serverlosen Messenger RetroShare Chat



## tutopluto (4. Juni 2007)

Habe eine Frage zum neuen serverlosen Messenger http://retroshare.sf.net

Wie muss ich den Port am Router einstellen, wenn ich den UpNP im Router ausgestellt habe, hat das Auswirkungen auf den UDP 7813? 

ich kann den Chat nicht verbinden!


----------



## MasterJM (5. Juni 2007)

tutopluto hat gesagt.:


> Habe eine Frage zum neuen serverlosen Messenger http://retroshare.sf.net
> 
> Wie muss ich den Port am Router einstellen, wenn ich den UpNP im Router ausgestellt habe, hat das Auswirkungen auf den UDP 7813?
> 
> ich kann den Chat nicht verbinden!



Wo von sprichst du? Von einem Port Forward?
Selbstverständlich den Port, den auch das Programm nutzt.

UPNP und Auswirkung auf einen Port? So richtig verstehe ich nicht, was du willst.
UPNP bringt dir nur etwas, wenn beide es beherrschen. Also der Router und das Programm.
Dann kann das Programm sich seine Port Weiterleitungen selber erstellen.


----------



## akuma123 (20. März 2011)

habegenau das gleiche problem wie lukas. wir haben uns gegenseitig geaddet, sind beide online, werden aber jeweils beim anderen als offline angezeigt. es soll ja rein theoreitisch auch ohne portforwading funktiionern. aber irgendwie klappt es nicht. 

bitte um hilfe!!


----------



## akuma123 (21. März 2011)

ich habe einen anderen freund hinzugefügt und mit dem ging das. keine ahnung, was wir da anders gemacht haben. aber plötzlich hat es fuinktioniert


----------

